# What are vehicle registration laws in Jalisco?



## ndee (Apr 4, 2018)

Are you required to do any paperwork yearly? Pay annual taxes? Buy insurance?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you realize if you typed your headline into Google or some other search engine hundreds of pages would come up with I am sure would answer you question.........


----------



## ndee (Apr 4, 2018)

chicois8 said:


> Do you realize if you typed your headline into Google or some other search engine hundreds of pages would come up with I am sure would answer you question.........


And the vast majority of those is unrelated, they just have some common words in the title. 
If you don't like the question, why don't you just ignore it?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must renew your Jalisco registration annually, just after the first of the year for the best discount, at the office of the SAT Recaudadora.
An annual anti-pollution sticker is required for all but certain brand new vehicles. Most towns have an authorized location for that inspection.
Insurance is required and may be purchased from insurance agents, or some banks.

Failure to comply may result in jail time if you have an accident, and/or confiscation of the vehicle.


----------

